# 

## ikonkerto

Jak w temacie, chciałbym kupić dobrą i sprawdzoną fotopułapke . Miałem ostatnio nieprzyjemną sytuację ponieważ ktoś próbował się włamać na moją budowę. Na moje szczęście coś spłoszyło złodzieja. Boje się, że sytuacja może się powtórzyć i chciałbym zamontować fotopułapkę, żeby następnym razem złapać szkodników na gorącym uczynku. 
Działka jest dosyć oddalona od innych zabudowań i znając życie to nawet jeśli podpisałbym umowę z firmą ochroniarską to nieprędko dotrze kiedy załączy się alarm. Oczywiście o interwencji nawet nie wspominając..

----------


## bushido

Fotopułapek masz do wyboru, do koloru  :wink:  coś wiem o tego typu urządzeniach więc mógłbym ci pomóc, aczkolwiek kwestia jakiej typu urządzenia potrzebujesz?
Czy czegoś lepszego z dostępem do sieci i automatycznym przesyłaniem obrazu podczas ruchu czy standardowego, z którego nagranie można sprawdzić dostając się do fotopułapki. 
Daj znać kolego, to będziemy wybierali  :smile:

----------


## ikonkerto

Jak już kupować to chyba coś lepszego, żebym szybko mógł zareagować. Po co mi sprzęt, który będę musiał co chwilę ściągać i sprawdzać czy coś nagrał..

----------


## bushido

Proponowałbym sprzęt z wyższej półki [:Spam:] 
Nie jest najtańszy jednak masz możliwość komunikacji mail/sms, dużą matrycę i co najważniejsze jasny obiektyw z doświetleniem diodami IR co pozwala nawet w nocy uchwycić dobry obraz. 
Do tego dochodzi długi czas czuwania i odporność na trudne warunki atmosferyczne. 
Sprzęt nie jest najtańszy ale sprawdza się i to najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## dżeyson

Witam,
Podepnę się pod temat by nie śmiecić na forum.Też szukam fotopułapki jednak trochę tańszej.Potrzebuję jej do monitoringu w różnych miejscach ale głównie ma mieć zastosowanie do monitoringu sadu.Chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś mnie okrada lub czy zwierzyna dzika nie zjada mi drzewek.Na początek chciałbym coś bez funkcji  sms-ukrywam i w miarę potrzeby sprawdzam zdjęcia lub filmy.Myślałem na początek o modelu Redleaf RD1000.Chyba że istnieje coś lepszego w cenie podobnej lub lekko wyższej.

----------


## marstan

ikonkerto mimo kupna dobrej foto-pułapki polecam montaż alarmu i podpisanie umowy z firmą ochroniarską. przyda się nawet w kwestii ubezpieczenia/odszkodowania

----------


## ikonkerto

> ikonkerto mimo kupna dobrej foto-pułapki polecam montaż alarmu i podpisanie umowy z firmą ochroniarską. przyda się nawet w kwestii ubezpieczenia/odszkodowania


Póki co kupiłem fotopułapkę którą bushido mi zasugerował.
z firmą ochroniarską jeszcze się wstrzymam, bo wystarcza mi to co mam.

----------


## bizslawek

A czy ma ktoś jakąkowiek opinie na temat fotopułapki z funkcja oddzwaniania z allegro do 200 zł? Cel: dom w budowie.

----------


## bushido

> A czy ma ktoś jakąkowiek opinie na temat fotopułapki z funkcja oddzwaniania z allegro do 200 zł? Cel: dom w budowie.


Ja nie, bo sama kupowałem w Spy Optic. 
Ale generalnie nie polecam takiego taniego sprzętu z all, bo może się okazać, że to bardzo marna podróbka.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Taki zakup może się okazać mało trafny , za 200 zł to nawet rejestrator samochodowy jest kiepski

----------


## PACON

Nie ma co wybierać sprzętu takiego..Fotopułapki za 200 zł nie kupisz to będzie tylko plastikowa pułapka na te 200zł :smile:  Zajrzyj też na [moderowano]

----------


## lesny_83

również szukam fotopułapki ale raczej czegoś tańszego co sądzicie o czymś takim http://www.conrad.pl/?websale8=conra...B&gclsrc=aw.ds
pozdr

----------

